# Best todays football tips13/07/2022



## wawbet (Jul 13, 2022)

hot prediction site wawbetting​




Bet of the day tips​
In recent years, Ferencvaros has managed to reach the group stage of the Champions League, where it had suffered enough by taking only a small point in a group composed of FC Barcelona, Juventus and Dynamo Kiev. If it is complicated on the European scene, this team does not stop illustrating itself in its own championship where it collects since 4 years the national crowns. Last year, the Fardi ended the season with a 12-point lead over its first pursuer. In spite of this ease, they did not manage to get the better of Tobol Kostanay in the first leg last week (0-0).

Tobol Kostanay, on the other hand, is far from being as sovereign in his country as his opponent of the day can be in his own. In fact, this club won only its second title in Kazakhstan last year after the one obtained in 2010. Fully engaged since last spring in its championship, this team is, after 15 games played, in 4th position of the classification.


Ferencvaros was held in check last week and should be able to make the difference at home in this double confrontation. 

Ferencvaros to win​Correct score 2 - 0

More guaranteed tips : https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/07/best-betting-football-today.html


----------

